# WoW Freunde



## W4TCH0UT (9. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe das Problem bei WoW, dass ich, nicht wie andere, meine Freunde im Spiel mithilfe der Battlenet-adresse hinzufügen kann. Die "Fehlermeldung" ist relativ simpel: "Spieler nicht gefunden.".

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?

Gruß,
Marco


----------



## master.of.war (9. Januar 2011)

Hi

Mhm, eigentlich muss man da einfach die ''exakte'' email Adresse des Feundes angeben, die er verwendet. Wenn das nicht geht musst du wohl GM-Ticket schreiben.

Mfg


----------



## Forti (11. Januar 2011)

Hi,
für WoW steht ein extra Tread zur verfügung: Klick!
Dann funktioniert der Battlenet-Dienst nicht oder aber Du hast eine falsche mail Adresse bekommen/eingegeben.


----------



## vita83 (28. Januar 2011)

hast du vielleicht nur eine Probeversion ?


----------

